# Grayton Beach report



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Got a chance to go down there for a couple days this past week and had a blast. Sunday night fishing we caught whiting and ladyfish every single cast. 

Monday morning me and my buddy were both hooked into a red first cast out but his unfortunately came off. 









Later in the day a huge school of some rather big fish swam by and I hooked one on a bucktail jig with my inshore setup which was an awesome fight. Unfortunately whatever it was came off. 

The last day there we started getting into the flounder. I swear I had hooked at least 8 but only landed one of them, though it was delicious. I think the jig was a little too big for them. 

One evening we took out our yaks to troll for some kings and spanish but didn't catch anything except for a heavy wind which made it hell paddling back. We were catching a whole mess of ladyfish, bluerunners, and some other sort of jack species until our arms were tired pretty much every day as well. Can't wait to come down again in a couple weeks.


----------

